# The worst job you ever had



## Flatlander (Aug 30, 2004)

I was an advertising gorilla.  I dressed up in a gorilla suit and danced around on the sidewalk for an independant vacuum cleaner shop called the Hillybilly Vac Shack. 

I'm so humiliated right now....I don't know why I just published this information on a public forum.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 30, 2004)

OMG!!! You even have pics! I have had some bad jobs in my life,but no way I can top that!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

I have had many crappy jobs, usually involving the produce industry.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

I got ya beat Pal. I was an Assist Manager for Church's Chicken. I had to wear a Chicken costume out by the highway near the restaraunt and tried to wave people in.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 30, 2004)

Gee, no way could many top that, flatlander but obviously you've gotten over...the uhh...humility.  G, humility is a good trait in the martial arts.

The worst job I had was working in a security department of May Co. All I did was file cards and send undercovers to areas by radio.  I was a starving artist going to art school.  Once they had a really scary incident when the guy was on drugs and uncontrollable in the office.  Another was when they had a stabbing on the ice rink.  I guess it really wasn't such a bad job, kind of interesting.  But I had no MA training then either.  And I had a couple bad incidents going home after work at 9pm on the bus. Guy followed me, I ran, got in my apartment in time.  The young and foolish days. sigh TW


----------



## Sarah (Aug 30, 2004)

What is the deal with people dressing up in animal costums, standing on streets...dont you scare small children....LOL


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

We have no choice we were slaves to our bosses lol! Oh and by the way the kids loved us and they loved to kick and punch to see if I was real. Thanks alot little ones.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

I still have y'all beat.  Imagine grading mushrooms, by hand for 8 - 10 hours a day.  You do know what mushrooms grow in?


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I still have y'all beat. Imagine grading mushrooms, by hand for 8 - 10 hours a day. You do know what mushrooms grow in?


Dirt?


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 30, 2004)

I am just *chortling* tonight. So another joins the humility club and learns early the value of the hard kick.  Good martial arts training, and you didn't know....maybe the costume saved you both.   TW


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Dirt?




It is about 30% dirt, and 70% Bull Pucky.  The smell never leaves those clothes.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> It is about 30% dirt, and 70% Bull Pucky. The smell never leaves those clothes.


Is "Bull Pucky" what I think it is? I hope you weren't married then!!!  :barf:

- Ceicei


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

Let me see if I can enlighten you here. The end result of food items being discharged from our bodies from the rectum.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 30, 2004)

What can be worse than manure?  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2004)

Worst job I ever had?

Easy.   Sorting recyclables out of the garbage.  

I lasted 4 days.  On the 5th, just before lunch one of the zombies I worked with and I were sent upto of an open top rig.  (Think 18 wheeler but with the top open.) We were to unroll this tarp over the load to keep it from blowing crap out while in transit.  Zombie boy gives it a tug while I'm standing there, catches me behind the knees ans sends my sorry geek *** flying...off the truck, 11 or so feet up, ground covered in construction debris.  If I hadn't caught the ladder on my way over, I would have been a real shish-ka-Bob on the debris below.

I quit on the spot.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Is "Bull Pucky" what I think it is? I hope you weren't married then!!!  :barf:
> 
> - Ceicei



I did it, when I was in college. And I did it when I was married because my wife wanted me to help  family out with their business.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can enlighten you here. The end result of food items being discharged from our bodies from the rectum.


Very eloquently put, sir! 

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I did it, when I was in college. And I did it when I was married because my wife wanted me to help family out with their business.


I guess you bought a lot of stock in laundry detergent....

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can enlighten you here. The end result of food items being discharged from our bodies from the rectum.


 Around here, we call that our city government.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Worst job I ever had?
> 
> Easy. Sorting recyclables out of the garbage.
> 
> ...


OOOOwwwww!!  Doesn't all that stink?  I know some people put in "gooey" stuff in the garbage.

- Ceicei


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

Your Welcome C. and Kaith your an Activist lol


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, those are all really funny and gross.

 I worked for a temporary agency that sent me out on an assignment to do collections for FHP in Orange County, California.  FHP was one of the first HMOs.  What they didn't tell me was that I was calling the families of recently deceased patients to collect payment and make payment arrangements on their outstanding medical bills.

 I quit after the third phone call.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, those are all really funny and gross.
> 
> I worked for a temporary agency that sent me out on an assignment to do collections for FHP in Orange County, California. FHP was one of the first HMOs. What they didn't tell me was that I was calling the families of recently deceased patients to collect payment and make payment arrangements on their outstanding medical bills.
> 
> I quit after the third phone call.


EEwwww!! Talk about insensitivity!!! Now if I could have a smiley that wrinkles the nose...   It's almost as bad as having a lawyer show up at the hospital right after a family member died.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Your Welcome C. and Kaith your an Activist lol


 Ant that time, I was just angry....think if I wasn't so in shock at what had just happened, I woulda done some violence.  I'm all for recylcing, but me...I don't wanna be part of it for a loooong time.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> EEwwww!! Talk about insensitivity!!! Now if I could have a smiley that wrinkles the nose...
> 
> It's almost as bad as having a lawyer show up at the hospital right after a family member died.
> 
> - Ceicei


 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2004)

The last phone call I made on that job was to a woman who had lost her husband three days prior, "thanks to Fatal Health Plan!" (her words).  I apologized to her, hung up, picked up my things and walked out the door.  Went straight to my temp office and told them what I had just done and why.  They gave me an executive secretary position at Weiser Lock - cake walk job for $15.00 per hour.  This guy barely asked me to do anything.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 31, 2004)

Did someone mention the Weiser family name lol. POINTS to the Name on this posting lol


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2004)

lol - yeah - liked working there.  Are you a Weiser of the family that owns Weiser Lock?


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 31, 2004)

worst job for me....  Working at a ice skating rink.  I worked weere people traded in their shoes and rented a pair of skates.  One kid turned in a pair with dog doo doo on them.  Smelled nasty and we were stuck with them back there for hours.  We put paper towels around them, but didn't help much. :disgust:   And of course they were the customer, so not like we could refuse or go off on them or anything.  EEEEWWWW!!!


----------



## Taimishu (Aug 31, 2004)

Awwww you think you had it bad.

David


----------



## Melissa426 (Aug 31, 2004)

Detasseling corn.  
Walking up and down miles of rows of corn for 10 hours a day, rain or shine, middle of summer,  pulling the tassels off of the tops of the corn stalk.

It was the only decent paying job I could get as a 13-14 y.o.  Back then, minimum wage was about $1.85 an hour.


----------



## TonyM. (Aug 31, 2004)

There have been so many in the last 39 years. Gilding Bibles was probably the worst. Pushing 70 bibles on a wheeled sled under a belt sander from 7:00-4:30 with two 5 min. breaks and an unpaid half hour lunch break. Being a Correctional Officer was probably the next worst. It's not unlike doing time for 8-16 hrs a day. Glass recycle is right up there next. Oh yeah, cleaning the bleachers at Laurel International race track was a load of fun. Gotta love carrying 55gal. galvanized trash cans full of torn ticket stubs. They weighed more than I did.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2004)

Selling Kirby Vacuum cleaners.. egad.. many many moons ago, (20 years ago) seems like yesterday~!  I lasted 2 weeks.. I was flabbergasted at the classes we had to take.. First we would meet at the office.. Mandatory singing.. *this is too stupid to make up~!!*  "Roll out the Kirby.. blah blah *all to the Beer barrel polka tune*twitch*  Then contests to see who could take apart and put back together the vacuum the fastest.. errr..  Then after 'Graduation' .. we were off to make oodles of money.. our appointments were pre-set.. but always in the boonies of Western NY.. our offer for the client to listen to our speel was either an 8'x10' area shampooed, or 1 piece of upholstered furniture.. now a couple people would listen, and being they could buy on credit.. I sold 9 cleaners the first week/half.. a few of the clients, had emptied a 16x20' room of furniture and expected me to clean it all.. Uhh Not gonna happen people~!!  
Now sure.. at $1000 bucks a cleaner.. I should of made some great commisions.. when I went back to pick up my paycheck.. guess what.. The Entire operation was GONE~!  My boss had upped and split town.............. No checks.. no cleaner (had to return the demo each night) .................
That was a good lesson .. I Hate Kirbys to this day~!


----------



## Akula (Aug 31, 2004)

After reading through this, there is no way I'm going to even try to claim to have the worst one.

My personal worst one was when I was going to college, I interviewed for a part time advertising position with decent sounding duties, and got it.  Showed up for the first day for the company orientation and review of the job with four other people - still no warning signs.  Showed up for the second day, and was bascially told that it was really a telemarketing position and that the duties discussed in the interview would happen 'a year or two out' and pointed to a small desk with a phone and a large list of numbers.  I made my opinions known and make a prompt u-turn and headed for the door.  Before my car had left the parking lot, I saw three of the four people in my orientation group heading for thier cars as well.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 31, 2004)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Detasseling corn.
> Walking up and down miles of rows of corn for 10 hours a day, rain or shine, middle of summer,  pulling the tassels off of the tops of the corn stalk.
> 
> It was the only decent paying job I could get as a 13-14 y.o.  Back then, minimum wage was about $1.85 an hour.




Been there, much nicer than grading mushrooms.


----------



## psi_radar (Aug 31, 2004)

#1 Ditch digging
"The world needs ditch diggers too."--Judge Schmiels


#2 Roofing in Philadelphia in the summertime
Not as quaint as it sounds. And it doesn't sound too quaint.


----------



## Baytor (Aug 31, 2004)

I worked for a summer at a fence company.  It is a sawmill that makes fences.  Being the temp summer guy, I got the fun job of peeling cedar posts with some lifer there.  He would put the 8 foot cedar poles on the peeler, and I sorted them by diameter.  It was very loud boring work.  The day I got to work on the "pointer" was a welcome relief.  Thats when I took the peeled posts and shoved them into an industrial sized pencil sharpener.

I still hate that job.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 31, 2004)

I would have to say the job of burning crap. Now burning my own crap isn't that bad, but burning EVERYONE'S crap who lived in my building, now that sucked.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay- well........my worst job ever was working for my Dad at his dental office.  I had all kinds of neat tasks such as janitorial........cleaning the public restroom.......which wasn't as clean as some of you many think being it was a professional office!!  Then there was cleaning the instruments/sterilizing and disposing of old tooth particles, bloody, smelly gauze, cleaning out suction tubes and the recepticle where all the sucked items go......yeah.......nice!!  

  On the plus side........Dad paid me very well and I pretty much could take vacation anytime I wanted/needed to.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Mace (Aug 31, 2004)

I spent the summer between HS and college working on a golf course and thought it would be fun. Found out a couple days in that I would be spending my time digging out the sand traps with a shovel and then refilling them with new sand. Funniest part was one day my friend and I were waiting for a truck load of sand, and someone screams "Fore". So there we are looking for the ball in the air when it bounces right between his feet, in one side and out the other. I've never seen such a shade of pale.  :EG: 
Sean


----------



## lonecoyote (Aug 31, 2004)

I think I have some of you beat. I worked at a processing place where I headed (tore the heads off) and packed shrimp. I smelled like rotten fish the entire time I worked there, showers didn't help, had to throw my clothes away. You could smell me coming. Even homeless panhandlers got a whiff of me and took off. It was hard work too. There was a really hot looking, but tough looking cajun gal who worked there, and she would just come by once every half hour or so, see where we were at, and in about 5 min catch up with our hours of work, she had fingers like lightning. Of course I was a teenager and had a huge crush on her. It looks better through the rose colored glasses of hindsight.


----------



## AnimEdge (Aug 31, 2004)

Worked at a movie theater 
I worked there for 2 years and was like the secound higest paid at 5.30 a hour
Mng. was paid like 7-8 a hour

Had to clean all the crap you people leave in the isles, though it is fun to kick out stupied kids and 12 year olds making out in theaters, worst part those is when some one craps all over the tolet or even better once some person left a full(i mean FULL) daiper in one of the tolets, sence it was a slack job me and some guy will go in in trashbag armor (like 5 trash bags on each arm and trash bag shirt and ect) i held the bag and he picked it up it was ozing out of the sides

Man i hated that job and the people i had to deal with
so many stories i have from there

Got fired becouse i told them i would mop something that was allready mopped and was clean enough to eat off of(whitch is rare) and i was going to mop it after the next set(group of movies) she fired me  and she is cool when she was off dudtie she snuck me out Kill Bill 1 posters and such but as soon as she gets on the clock man, and i was far from the worst person there


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 3, 2004)

Worked at one of the dining commons in college.  My friend Andy and I were the ones who took in the dirty trays, scraped food, cigarette butts and ash and so on off the plates.  We used to have contests to see who could pick up the most glasses (I could do 12).  He also worked in a fish place and would sometimes come directly there after stopping off to shower.  The fish smell along with the garbage was, uh, interesting...  KT


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 3, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Worked at one of the dining commons in college.  My friend Andy and I were the ones who took in the dirty trays, scraped food, cigarette butts and ash and so on off the plates.  We used to have contests to see who could pick up the most glasses (I could do 12).  He also worked in a fish place and would sometimes come directly there after stopping off to shower.  The fish smell along with the garbage was, uh, interesting...  KT



The two summers after I graduated from high school, I used to be a caretaker for my parish.  One of our duties was cleaning up after the twice weekly bingo nights.  I also used to work as a bingo-guy on those nights.  There's nothing more frightening than being in a room of 1000 70-90 year old women smoking like chimneys (cigars even) frantically managing 15-20 bingo cards and waving their arms like windmills when they get a bingo.  I still have nightmares about that, especially the cleanup.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 3, 2004)

Bingo... ::shudders::


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 3, 2004)

I have done more than my share of bingos.  That feeling of being able to peel a layer of tar and nicotine directly of the skin afterwards still makes me shudder.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 3, 2004)

Alcohol works well to dissolve that off your skin.  Then you let the alcohol evaporate.  Then you smoke what's left over.  Mmmmmmmmm!:rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2004)

qizmoduis said:
			
		

> The two summers after I graduated from high school, I used to be a caretaker for my parish. One of our duties was cleaning up after the twice weekly bingo nights. I also used to work as a bingo-guy on those nights. There's nothing more frightening than being in a room of 1000 70-90 year old women smoking like chimneys (cigars even) frantically managing 15-20 bingo cards and waving their arms like windmills when they get a bingo. I still have nightmares about that, especially the cleanup.


:rofl: 
*cough, cough* *sputter* ahem... I feel your pain, worked bingos from my daughter's shooting team.  Used to strip my clothes off in the bathroom and shower immediately after cause I couldn't stand the smell.  We now have a smoke free law and you can't smoke in public at all anymore.  Some bingo halls have closed down because people don't come and play anymore now that they can't smoke.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 3, 2004)

My worst job ever was definitely when i was in high school, i worked as an aide in the guidance office during the summer and after school as part of the CETA program. (it was during the recession and my dad was out of work, so i was allowed to get a job with the school)  Well for two weeks during the summer the guidance office would close and i had to work with the custodial staff, the two jobs that were given to me to do during that two weeks along with the other girls that worked in the dean's office and the main office was - dusting the library and the books! 

 and the worst ever - scraping the gum off of the bottom of each desk top and washing every desk in the school!  That's right - i was the person that did this!  All for minimum wage!  Yet i would go back summer after summer - i had a lot of fun with the other workers, even the job itself was really yucky!

Donna


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 3, 2004)

My monkey suit job was worse. Trust me. It was so humiliating. I still have issues.  :mst:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 3, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> My monkey suit job was worse. Trust me. It was so humiliating. I still have issues. :mst:


Well how about scraping gum while wearing the monkey suit!  Now that would lead to some heavy duty therapy!!!

Donna


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 4, 2004)

Ahhh, CETA kids! When I managed a HUD maintenance crew, how I loved how they would break the lawnmowers and other equiptment so they didn't have to work.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 4, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Ahhh, CETA kids! When I managed a HUD maintenance crew, how I loved how they would break the lawnmowers and other equiptment so they didn't have to work.


Hey Tony, it didn't matter, as soon as i'd break a scraper or gunk it up, they'd hand me a bright shiny new one!  There was no way out!!!! no way out!  The custodians actually got a kick out of us (they would sit and watch us scrape while they ate their breakfast specials and drank their coffee) and then tell us we missed some gum here or there!  I actually did this for three summers!  

I had a lot of fun with the other kids in the program and made some great friends!  I also learned to learned to handle a scraper pretty well! 

Donna :asian:


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 4, 2004)

Back in the seventies, my CETA kids would stop the blades of the mowers on curbs to break the set pins in the flywheels or bend the maincranks. I'd find them off in the woods getting stoned. Then I'd break out the older, HEAVIER mowers.


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 5, 2004)

The job I'm currently in is my worst job ever. Security. Sure it pays well, but damn is it boring. Not to mention the hours I work. 6am to 6pm one week, 6pm to 6am the next week and so forth. 12 hour shifts are a pain, hard to plan anything around them, except sleep. And yeah, I wear a monkey suit as well. Not to mention people treat you like crap. No, I'm not a cop, I provide a service, insurance purposes for the company in case something happens. Oh well.

A---)


----------



## auxprix (Sep 5, 2004)

There were a few instances when I worked construction that come to mind:

1. Pulling down rotting insulated ceiling tile. The mold and fiberglass falls all over your face and down your shirt. After an hour, your pores open up and the itching starts, but you still have 6 hours left in the day. and around lunchtime, your skin is burning. I would go home and take two 40 minute showers attempting to get the glass out of my skin, but there was still a lingering itch the next morning.

2. I guess this is a fairly common job for laborers, but I only had to do it once. There were some augered holes that were about 7 1/2 feet deep that had taken in alot of rain and mud over the weeked. Therefore, they were filled too high to put in the posts, but the ground was too soupy to auger. So the sent me (naturally, the summer help gets the worst of the jobs) into the holes to dig them out. I took a step into them and sank down to my thighs in the mud. I spent 9 hours that day filling buckets full of mud, and bailing them over the side. I got out of there looking like swamp thing.


----------



## bullydog (Sep 5, 2004)

My worst job ever was working in a County Jail.  I worked nights, so I had to fight just to stay awake.  Now, picture hot summer nights, no wind at all, the rooms in the building are well over 80 degrees, and you have a bunch of inmates that are OBVIOUSLY not required to shower...EVER!!!  Then they would decide that they are going to save their milks from lunch, and throw it at the day guy on the following day.  Well, they would cover him, but get it all over the walls.  Nobody cleans that crap up, and guess what?  Sour milk + thirty mens' nasty body oder + an 80 degree room does not equal a new cologne scent...  I quit in 8 months.


----------



## bullydog (Sep 5, 2004)

My worst job ever was working in a County Jail. I worked nights, so I had to fight just to stay awake. Now, picture hot summer nights, no wind at all, the rooms in the building are well over 80 degrees, and you have a bunch of inmates that are OBVIOUSLY not required to shower...EVER!!! Then they would decide that they are going to save their milks from lunch, and throw it at the day guy on the following day. Well, they would cover him, but get it all over the walls. Nobody cleans that crap up, and guess what? Sour milk + thirty mens' nasty body oder + an 80 degree room does not equal a new cologne scent... I quit in 8 months.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 5, 2004)

LOL :lol: There were so many! The worst though may have been the job at the arboretum. Ahhh flowers _pretty pretty_ flowers how hard could it be? Planting, watering, oh.............. smelling the delicate blossoms surrounded by nature... what a lucky girl to land such a job! Ha! And to think all of my lazy friends would spend their summer lying on a beach! How could they possibly choose that over a cushy job smelling flowers and enjoying this world of beauty? After a 40 minute ride on the "special arboretum bus" with all sorts of unusual kids (no air conditioning) in long sleeve pants and shirts that were our "uniforms" ugh in the middle of summer!!! We get to the _pretty pretty_ arboretum and drive directly away from the pretty pretty flowers to a dirty shed and are given our tools! An _ax_? :xtrmshock Surely there must have been some mistake! I didn't belong here! A mix-up of some sort! How was I to tend the garden, water the flowers with an ax??? This, this was the start of a teenage chain gain (like in the movie holes) clearing the woods of sticky (blood drawing) bushes, vines and one foot diameters trees that had to be *chopped down* and dragged through the thick tick and other creepy crawly creature laden scratchy rotten overgrown forest of arboretum hell!:rpo: 

I stuck it out for all six weeks. I told my friends they had _no idea_ what they had missed! :uhyeah:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

Well lesse, My family is in construction, _carpentry_ to be exact. So that means I have remodeled houses before.....ooooold houses......with things that have died in the walls..... I have discovered the joys of fiber glass and lead paint, I have had the pleasure of being covered in roach @!!$ and rat $#!!. 

The other crappy job I have had was working at a Major Southern Grocery Chain (I won't name names but these people ask for your Kash and then help you Karry your groceries out) and managed to piss off a manager because he didn't like a friend of mine who had worked there for quite some time. So I got bathroom detail quite a bit, some people seemed to enjoy making a game out of seeing how far they could throw their fecal matter. I didn't last very long in that job. But I'd love to see the manager, somewhere remote maybe....without any blabber mouthed moral people around. :firepower:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2004)

Darksoul said:
			
		

> The job I'm currently in is my worst job ever. Security. Sure it pays well, but damn is it boring.


 Gawd - I did security too.

 Security pays well?  Really?  Cuz I got paid lousy for guarding fireworks stands graveyard shift over the week up to and including the Fourth of July.  My hours were 9pm to 9am.  Sometimes in a tent, sometimes not.  Guarding fireworks for 12 hours...yeah - cushy job.  I hated that job.  The challenging part was staying awake.


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

hmm...i used to work in a movie theater...and sounds cool...but, nope...

the pay was criminal, how it worked was this...if you are training someone in you don't have to legally pay them minimum wage, as far as my knowledge goes...so the boss was always "training us" and so i just quit...the job was cool, not getting paid wasnt


----------



## Seig (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't say which job was the worst, I've had some dozies. The one I hated with the most passion was at WorldCom. When I started there, I was doing tech support for Hewlett Packard, now that job rocked! Six months later, they moved the project to Boise, Idaho. I didn't go, so they transeferred their top techs to WebTv, starting out doing billing support! That was the worst six months of my professional career. I spent three months trying to get promoted, and three months trying to get fired. Finally, I got promoted....


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

hmm..got promoted, from trying get fired...WorldCom is probably doing really well in the corporate world :ultracool


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

I've heard many things about world com, none of the repeatable.


----------

